# Trouble with MKV



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2011)

I just got a new receiver Yamaha RX-V571. I'm output to my LCD with HDMI and Dolby Digital 5.1 works fine with AC3 AVI files. But MKV files show as PCM 2.1 when I know they are DTS. I have CCCP installed and playing back with WMP11

Any Ideas?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 3, 2011)

Does your soundcard support DTS?

edit: how are you connecting your PC to your receiver?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2011)

I figured it out. The ffdshow Audio Decoder was set to PCM first. 

My sound is HDMI from my HD6870 GPU

to my New receiver then to the LCD.  Wow what a difference


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 3, 2011)

k


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2011)

There's a little bit of a learning curve to this stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 3, 2011)

the nice thing is once you get it all set up the way you want you dont have to change anything.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 5, 2011)

Now the problem is. Well I have my 23"monitor PC and also have my 40" living room hooked up with the HD sound system. My PC is only 2.1 sound. 

I only activate the second monitor 40" when I'm watching a moving. Then deactivate it. My ound go back to 2.1 and then when I activate the second monitor the sound is back to PCM. The FFDshow setting are all f**d up. or I cant get to them at all. Even Avi. with AC3 is running PCM. Have to reinstall CCCP. 

So not Im just trying to leave the second monitor activated. But when you shut it off if deactivates anyway but this time I reactive it and it seam to work DTS ok.

Any Ideas?  Best way to do this?

Ok so it appears that if I leave it activated and just shut of the 40" it deactivates its self but the setting stay. 

Another question, if it play music to my second monitor its PCM but its 2.1 is that correct? 

Thanks


----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2011)

It seams to be working ok. I leave both monitors activated in CCC and the settings stay. I can shut off the 40" and the sound switches back to the 23" system ok.  I am just concerned how this will affect gaming.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't understand.  How do you have 2 monitors connected at the same time?  Do you have more than one HDMI out?  My RX-V765 is in the other room, but the Yamaha HTR-5063 here only has one output.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2011)

erm using CCCP i think u use MPC aswell go in to Options-->Internal Filters-->Audio Switcher

and click "Normalize" i do that than it normalize all audio to the same level that ur speakers r at so u don't need to turn up the volume on some audio track and others r fine, i always do that bcs the other thing is just lame u can turn volume up to 100% and it's only about 18% or something of others bcs it's DTS or something ^^


----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I don't understand.  How do you have 2 monitors connected at the same time?  Do you have more than one HDMI out?  My RX-V765 is in the other room, but the Yamaha HTR-5063 here only has one output.



   HDMI > Yamaha  > 40" in the front room  Extended desktop
6870
   DVI > 23" PC monitoror


So if your watching a movie on the 40" there is no sound on the PC, which is fine


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

Jetster said:


> HDMI > Yamaha  > 40" in the front room  Extended desktop
> 6870
> DVI > 23" PC monitoror
> 
> ...



OK, when you were talking about the receiver I thought both were downstream from there.  Got it.  btw, I checked the other receiver and also has just one hdmi out.  not important though.

Will post again if I have anything useful to say.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

I just realized that you can't play sound over DVI, so you must be using output from something other than the video card - is that right?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I just realized that you can't play sound over DVI, so you must be using output from something other than the video card - is that right?



Correct Its using the onboard sound for the DVI. 

I was just activating the second monitor 40" with catalyst control center when I wanted to watch a movie as an extended desktop. I also would activate the HDMI sound. It worked fine as I would run the HDMI into the TV and Optical out to a receiver with 2.1 sound. 


Now that I can run HDMI to the receiver for Dolby Digital and then to the TV. Then set the HDMI sound for DTS / Digital HD in FFshow. When finished with the movie I would disabled the second 40" monitor and It would mess up the settings in FFshow and go back to PCM 2.1. So then when I wanted to watch a movie again it would stay at 2.1 and FFshow would not work. 

So what Im doing now is just leaving the two monitors activated in CCC. If i shut of the 40" TV the sound would go back to the 2.1 onboard but not change any setting in FFshow so when i turn the TV back on the sound automatically go to HDMI and the TV in 5.1

I am also currently building a HTPC so this would solve the problems but that may be a while. Just trying to see is Im doing this right


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 8, 2011)

you can buy a media player the size of your hand that does everything you need it to do for a lot less.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2011)

Ya been looking at that option also. I have most of the parts already. If theres one you would recommend let me know. But i needed it to be a DVR also


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the problem is what you have set as your default device.  I would set the hdmi source as default but set the software on the pc to use the onboard audio.  Normally, all programs will look for the default device but you should be able to set which source you want it to use.

If you can't find the settings in ffdshow, I'd use Gomplayer or VLC.  I like the Gom interface better, but vlc has, or at least used to have some advantages.  Plus if you need a codec, gom with send you to their website and give you a link to what you need - if it knows of one.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you can buy a media player the size of your hand that does everything you need it to do for a lot less.





Jetster said:


> Ya been looking at that option also. I have most of the parts already. If theres one you would recommend let me know. But i needed it to be a DVR also



No.  I've gone that route and it is a pain in the ass.  Not only do you have to dl stuff first, which eliminates streaming, but sometimes you have to re-encode because the media play  no habla a particular format or codec.  It's a nightmare, trust me.  I have the carcasses of 3 media players laying around here somewhere.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 8, 2011)

older media players didn't have very good MKV support but the newer ones do and can stream. media players are nice if you have a lot of older devices because newer ones all have internet apps, streaming, USB playback, etc.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2011)

Ill check the setting on the HDMI. 

I really happy with the sound now. Along with the Yamaha RX-V571 I got a new center speaker. Definitive technology Pro center 1000. I can actually here now without turning it up.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> older media players didn't have very good MKV support but the newer ones do and can stream. media players are nice if you have a lot of older devices because newer ones all have internet apps, streaming, USB playback, etc.


Yeah, that's a good point.  Mine were all the stand alone type and finally I just built an HTPC.


Jetster said:


> Ill check the setting on the HDMI.
> 
> I really happy with the sound now. Along with the Yamaha RX-V571 I got a new center speaker. Definitive technology Pro center 1000. I can actually here now without turning it up.


I'm not sure what you mean by the first sentence.  I was suggesting that you set the audio source in whichever programs you want/need to use the onboard sound.

I mean you can also set the onboard sound to be the default and then you only have to set the audio source to HDMI for whichever program you use for playing video on the big screen.

I'll try to post some screen shots from Gomplayer to show you what I mean.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2011)

Copy. I think I know what you mean


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

Something else I just realized is that if your monitor has an HDMI input port, it might have an audio out also.  Not likely, but worth a shot.  I don't know if such monitors even exist but I figured I'd toss the idea out there just in case.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, here is what it looks like in my player  first pic is the list of audio sources which can be a little confusing and might require some trial and error.  Second shows it set to hdmi.  What is normally there is "system default setting"


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2011)

Definitive Technology ProCenter 1000 is pretty expensive for a thermoplastic enclosure.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 9, 2011)

twilyth; Ill take a closer look at Gomplayer  BumbleBee; I dont normaly pay that much for stuff but Video Only gave me a great deal. The Yamaha RX-V571 was $360 and The Definitive Speaker was $130. After they knocked off $50 if I bought them both. I had two Boston Acoustic CR-7 book shelf speakers and  no rear speakers. So its three speaker system right now. I wasn't real impressed with the Boston Acoustic speakers until I hooked up the new receiver / amp and they came alive.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2011)

WD Live Live TV Hub









Boxee Box 









some problems mentioned for both devices have been improved or fixed through firmware updates.

Dune HD players are another alternative but they don't have internet apps or 3D support.


----------

